# Alvey Reels



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuda here. I just read about these new Alvey fishinng reels. Are they any good?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

New? Alvey has been making their side-cast designed reel since the 20's. Great reels and interesting Australian success story, but I never met anyone who could really cast one well. Not sure there's an advantage for us here on the Gulf.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think they hold some distance casting records dont they? There is a guy in navarre that uses them and can skip a pompano across the water on the way in. They pick up a lot of line really quick.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Never seen any of the distance casting big guns use an Alvey. Most of the tournament guys use modified Ambassadeurs or Penn 525s. Alvey's web site claims a "record cast", but doesn't give details.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Oops! By new I meant new to me. Thanks for the info guys.


----------

